# Help with Buying Macro Lense



## manuelkuhs (May 5, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm pretty much a noob with photography and would like to ask your help.

I have a Sony HDR-XR520VE and would like to purchase a macro lense for it that will give me the sort of magnification for taking videos as this photograph:





The scale bar equals 50 um.

I would really appreciate the help.


----------



## Shooter1 (May 9, 2010)

Have you looked at Raynox lens. They screw onto your lens like a filter. They are good quality, and will give you several options without breaking the bank.


----------



## Overread (May 9, 2010)

So in total that image is about 0.5mm in size correct? 
I know video cameras use a smaller sized sensor than digital cameras, but I think you are going to be hardpressed to get a lens to do that. From what I know the lens with the most magnification is the canon MPE65mm macro that goes up to 5 times life size on a DSLR sensor - you can easily full th frame with a bugs face so its getting close.

However if you want more and for a video camera you might find that you need to start looking at microscope optics and custom mounts in order to get the magnification you require.

I recall some forum based around that and I'll see if I can find it.


----------

